# Northern Virginia Reptile Expo in Manassas



## arkay

Hey all, anyone going to the NVA Reptile show on 12/12? Curious what will be there... not much info on the site yet.

Maryland Reptile Farm - Shows

p.s.
Why is DC and MD in the NorthEast section and VA in the SouthEast? Mason Dixon line cuts through northern MD so all 3 technically should be in SouthEast. However if you put DC and MD in NorthEast you gotta atleast put Northern Virginia with them, hell Northern Virginia is hardly part of VA at all, we're succeeding from the union


----------



## markpulawski

Can you say...Mid Atlantic....you all should lobby diligently for your own region!!!


----------

